# Very cool wooden boat build



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

I stumbled across this guy watching youtube videos. He is an amazing old school traditional boat builder from the east coast, Maine I think. Excellent wood worker, love to watch him use his tools and how he fits this boat together out of air dried rough sawn locally harvested lumber. I found this whole series of videos to be very addicting to watch and very enjoyable. He has a lot of other videos as well, the guy is a gem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2017)

What language is that? Yellow 'bock' oak? Got his wood stacked in the 'yod'? He sounds like my inlaws from up East...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2017)

"Obviously the lumber for this skiff came from the forrest."

Yep, I'm gonna watch this later, that pearl of wisdom is freely given in the first 15 seconds... 

 I always wondered where lumber came from, now it's so obvious...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Says he's from Rhode island in opening Doc, but I can't make out where. Wicksit RI or something, but Google comes up with nothing.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

I ran the east coast for 2 years trucking. He's what I just generalize as a new englander, or a mainer. But this guy is really a pearl of wisdom, his knowledge of boat building and woods for it is becoming a rarity. We wood workers usually look for straight lumber, he looks for the curved stuff. The way he uses his tools is something to see, he uses a ratcheting drill brace as a screwdriver and when you see him do it it all makes perfect sense. I watched every video of this skiff build and it was as educational as it was entertaining. His efficiency is something we could all learn from. I just enjoyed watching him build this boat, and not from plans! He explains why he does things the way he does as he does it. The new england accent just makes it that much more entertaining. This guy has built boats the traditional way up to 100' He truly is a master shipwright.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2017)

Daggum you Greg I'm up to episode 6 and you are right! They are good!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 13, 2017)

Once I started watching this guy building this boat, two things happened. I found myself over the course of the last 24 hours watching all 31 episodes. Almost all of them after dark. #2 - I found myself bitten again by the boat building bug that bit me 20 years ago and I was unable to do anything about it. Which in itself lends to 2 things I intend to do, Lord willing, in the next 12-18 months. 1 - Start and complete a full size airplane and 2 - Start and complete a boat just like the one in this video series. Thanks for nuthin Greg! As if I don't have enough to do already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm at episode 15 -- good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

@Clay3063 The same thing happened to me! Once I started watching I was hooked, watched them all, the guy is a master. Building a boat is on my bucket list too. It will be similar but I'll glass the bottom and clear epoxy everything. I think I have most of the wood stashed for the framing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2017)

wickford village RI on wickford and academy coves


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2017)

I watched them all only to find them it he hasn't finished the boat yet! I'll be stalking him on YouTube now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I watched them all only to find them it he hasn't finished the boat yet! I'll be stalking him on YouTube now!


Me too! I can only imagine how cool it's going to look. He has a great eye.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 14, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I watched them all only to find them it he hasn't finished the boat yet! I'll be stalking him on YouTube now!


I'm on ep #23 and now y'all are telling me he ain't done!! Well crap!! This has been very enjoyable! He just turned the boat over and walking around it rubbing it like it was his favorite puppy!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I'm on ep #23 and now y'all are telling me he ain't done!! Well crap!! This has been very enjoyable! He just turned the boat over and walking around it rubbing it like it was his favorite puppy!!


Didn't he say that it was to be sold at some event in April or something like that? It won't be long now, I subscribed to his channel so I will get a notification when he post new vids of the build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2017)

Building the TotalBoat work skiff - Bronze and Epoxy (Episode 35) 

Very Cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2017)

I saw it posted last night but haven't watched it yet, maybe tonight!


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2017)

Interesting- I'll watch it for sure! :) Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2017)

Was very entertaining and educational. He is a very special individual, a master.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2017)

It reminded me on Ray Mear's birch bark canoe making episode when I read the title. Gosh, what great men!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2017)

Dammit! Now I'm hooked on this...

I loved watching him push the lower wheel on that bandsaw with his foot to get it spinning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2017)

Now I think I'm going to have to go and watch all of these. Shoot, I'm not sure I have the time for it!

For those of you with building a boat as something on your bucket list: Do it! It's a lot of fun and a neat experience. Especially to get out on the water in a boat you built yourself. I need to build another one sometime... Really wish I had pictures of the first boat I built...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2017)

I liked that too, did you see him pull start the rotary phase converter?
Yup, a boat is on my bucket list. I have the wood for the framing, the fiberglass cloth for the outside oh the hull, the plan, just gotta use up some of the wood in the garage to make room, lol. Maybe after the woorkbench is done, that should clear out the pile of ash to make room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 17, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Dammit! Now I'm hooked on this...
> 
> I loved watching him push the lower wheel on that bandsaw with his foot to get it spinning


He hooked me and I've been subscribed for awhile now. I love that guy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2017)

Here we go again! A new boat build.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

